# Water Leakage into Cabin by way of Electronics Box in Right Plenum Chamber [TOC-done]



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

Water seems to be getting into passenger footwell. No electrical shorts have occured yet. 
I HAVE READ EVERY POST ON THIS SUBJECT! 
I've tried every remedy I could find on the forum, and it seems the only possibility is the hose is disconnected at the firewall drain. I've read the only way to get to it is removing the dash. 
I know a bunch of you might think taking this to the dealer and paying thousands of dollars is the best move. But I just can't rationalize spending that kind of money right now on something I could do myself. 
If anyone has taken apart their dash, or experienced the same problem it would be greatly appreciated if I could get some step by step instructions so I don't mess anything up. 
I was thinking about just going screw by screw, but then realized there might be someone here who I can learn from their mistakes.
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Need to remove dash for water leaking problem passenger footwell (gcooley1)*

Not fun job. You need many t20 screwdrivers, t45, t30, 10mm 12mm, 17mm, Socket for steering wheel removal, trim pannel tools. You will probably break many wood trim pieces. Did you check the door drains for sunroof.


----------



## michaelthms (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Need to remove dash for water leaking problem passenger footwell (Slimjimmn)*

I have just had a water leak into the passenger side footwell of my 2004 right hand drive Phaeton. Like yourself I looked at all the postings on this forum to assist me on locating the exact location/cause of the leak.
After clearing the two drains (beneath the heater well) of leaves and other debris, I was convinced i had found the cause of the leak - this proved not to be the case. Again I hoovered out the air intake plenum and removed all debris only to find the water was still getting in.
Upon further investigation and after many downpours of rain I finally managed to locate the source of my water leak - one of two harnesses that pass through the engine/passenger area bulkhead (passenger side) was not properly seated - a bit of a wiggle, a push and for good measure a liberal smear of silicone sorted this for me. I am unable to post pics right now, but these harnesses are positioned to the right of the brake master - I don't know whether it will be exactly the same on your vehicle as mine is R/H/D.
I thought it might be worth checking your car for this same fault as it could save you a lot of work taking out the dash. I hope you find this helps. Goodluck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Need to remove dash for water leaking problem passenger footwell (michaelthms)*

This might be my problem!
I wish I had more info about the location and description of these harnesses. They were loose, so you sealed it with some silicone? 
Since you can't get any pictures of the location, I'm hoping our cars are similar enough that I can at least reach to wherever these are. 
please give more description if you can of the harnesses.


----------



## michaelthms (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (gcooley1)*

OK , I took the pictures of the cables that pass through the bulkhead as promised ..... bad news ..... I cannot find the cable to connect the camera to my computer. ( Married with children - put something down and hey presto - it disappears!! ) So, I am unable to upload and post these pictures as promised.
I took a good look at the cables that I am referring too - they are the heavy battery cables that run to the slave point under the bonnet. ( Follow these cables to the point where they pass through the bulkhead, as that was where my water leak was. )
I hope this helps - if my camera cable is ever found, I will post pictures.


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (michaelthms)*

The battery cable tip really helps. 
I will check it out. What is the slave?

Thanks so much!


----------



## michaelthms (Feb 23, 2009)

By the slave point I am referring to the booster cable connection points under the bonnet - again, follow the battery cables to the point where they pass through the bulkhead and check there. Goodluck.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (michaelthms)*

The fuse box under the hood that those cables go to MUST have the lid on securely. If not water will run right down through the harness and onto the floor. Look at the inside of the lid and you will see that there is a seal on it.


----------



## jgaines (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (gcooley1)*

Good afternoon,
Experiencing the same type of situation. If you've solved the problem, some photographs would be a big help to the post.
Many thanks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need to remove dash for water leaking problem passenger footwell (gcooley1)*

Greg:
Have you reviewed the information presented on this post: Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains)?
Our group experience has been that there are only three sources of water leakage into the front footwells:
*1)* Debris blocking the air plenum drains - this causes water to accumulate in the air plenum, then seep into the front footwell (typically the passenger footwell) via various electrical fittings, etc. in the firewall.
*2)* A blocked or disconnected sunroof drain.
*3)* A loose cover on the electrical junction box that is located in the aft corner of the air plenum, on the passenger side of the car.
The problems above are listed in order of probability.
You should not need to take the dash out to solve any of these problems. Trust me, you want to avoid removing the dash assembly - it is a nasty job and you run a high risk of introducing all sorts of other problems if you take it out.
Below is a picture of the electrical junction box referred to in point 3 above. Check inside it for evidence of moisture - if you find any, have a very close look at how effectively the cover is attached to the box.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need to remove dash for water leaking problem passenger footwell (PanEuropean)*

Just for the record, and to prevent any confusion - the above photo shows a Phaeton with a W12 engine. The black plastic box inboard of the electrical box contains the transmission controller for the 5 speed transmission.
The transmission controller for V8 powered Phaetons that use the 6 speed transmission is located within the transmission itself, so, you will not have that second box. Below is a photo that more clearly identifies the transmission controller box on the W12. This box should not be a source of water problems, because it has not connection to the inside of the car.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Need to remove dash for water leaking problem passenger footwell (gcooley1)*

Just a follow-up to this discussion about water leaking in through the electrical box that is located on the passenger side of the car, at the far aft corner under the hood (first of the two photos above):
VW has become aware that water can leak into the vehicle by way of this electrical box if the cover is not properly fastened. There are two very small clips that can be attached to the cover of the electrical box to secure it in place. The part number for the clips is 3D0 971 838 M.
The document below provides additional information. *Note carefully the warning to NOT OPEN A CORRECTLY SEALED electrical box*.
For Phaeton owners outside of North America, this topic is addressed in Campaign 97Q1 (TS 2019441/2).
Michael


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I had the issue where a bit of water leaked into the passenger footwell while I was driving on the river that once was the Garden State Parkway yesterday.

Great info here, I found the drains all OK but the electrical box under the hood dislodged.

Michael, could you please repost the document?

Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Documents and pictures have been re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for re-hosting the document Michael. 
Until I source the clips I've resorted to trusty ol' duct tape to keep things sealed up.


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

*removing rear seat to access sunroof drains*


Does anyone know how to remove rear bench seat? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi cyrax122,

I replied to the same question you posted in another more appropriate thread.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's an extract from the Technical Bulletin attached above that shows the general idea of how the tabs holding the cover on the electrical box are 'locked' in place using small clips.

The clips themselves are dirt-cheap, about $2 each at the VW dealer.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

After 10+ yrs of owning the VW Phaeton, I finally have this problem. I will read up on all the solutions and see if it fix it. I am getting some water grulling noise from the back right when the ac is on..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

It sound is coming pillar on the passenger side (seat belt) when the ac at full speed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Removed one the plug on the passenger side (middle of the car) and tons of water came out.. driving the car to get more out.. see the video..https://vimeo.com/201083216


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Fixed most or all the plugs but now a small leak from ac in the cabin from the passenger side (glove box). Work on debug it next week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello rrussell,

I came across your post regarding the leak. The video you posted of the issue is not available within the thread. Would you edit the thread to the correct link or repost the video.

Thank you,

Douglas


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Just found water on my passenger floorboard after a few days of rain here in NC. Found the large tray installed OVER the cowl trim instead of UNDER, and my electrical cover loose. All drains are free and clear. 

Vacuumed the moisture from the carpet and the car is airing out now. Hoping I have it solved... 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Pictures...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

rrussell said:


> Pictures...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I honestly didn't think to, sorry. There are some photos and a VW repair manual excerpt in the beginning of the thread. 

I will see what I can do this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I want to see yours not the beginning thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi rrussell,

Any luck on re-hosting your own video in post #21? I searched vimeo but couldn't find it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Let me try to post it..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phlover (Jun 2, 2017)

What you and every phaeton user have to do is to cut the roof drain endings and the Two infront of your engine otherwise we all get screwed soon or later 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

